# 24' x 32' Outbuilding - Roof Help



## LockDownLance (Feb 4, 2005)

Howdy...

I could use some help on a DIY project - an outbuilding / shop.

I am leaning towards a simple roof with these specs: 

Building Size - 24' x 32' 
Roof Type - Gable 
Roof Pitch - 6:12 (this could change) 
Ceiling Joist - 2x6 - 24" OC 
Rafters - 2x6 - 24" OC 
Ridge Beam - 2x8 
System - Rafter w/ Bird Mouth Cut Nailed to Ridge Beam and Nailed to Ceiling Joists 

I have a couple of dumb questions... 

1. Firstly, If I use the non-structural ridge beam roofing method that appears to be predominant around here (East Texas), how do you initially support it to begin fastening rafters to it? I know this seems like a silly question, but I have no idea... 

2. Do these specs look ok? Does anything jump out as overkill / underkill? 

Thanks in advance! 

Cheers, 
-Lance


----------



## bountyhunter (Feb 11, 2005)

You put up the end rafters to hold it in place first. Make sure it is all laid out where the rafters go before lifting it into place. Nail one rafter to the beam then the opposite rafter to the beam and work your way along the beam.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 14, 2004)

Another thing that will help ya out. Make one rafter, check it both sides, then use it for a pattern to make the rest.

If you don't switch patterns and mark each carefully, your facia should wind up pretty straight.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Another way to get straight fascia is to leave the rafter ends a bit long. When they are all placed, snap a stringline across the top, mark and finish cut. Perfect every time.
BTW I believe in placing rafters 16"OC.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I am with teetor. The only reason to go to 24" is to be cheap.


----------



## Jackhammer (Mar 15, 2005)

LockDownLance said:


> Howdy...
> 
> I have a couple of dumb questions...
> 
> ...


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

If it's going to be a shingled roof, I agree with the 16" centers, but most out buildings going up in this area are metal roofs, if not entirely and 24" centers is plenty for this.


----------

